# New Photo Site Up!



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello All,

My new photo site is up and running: www.johnnycole.com 

I will have over 6000 of my personal photo's up in the weeks to come...stop by and let me know what you think!


----------

